# Britain's Got Talent 2012



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

I shall be a bit behind as I'm watching The Voice as well, but thought a 2012 thread was needed


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

The married couple


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

aaaargh I am only here cos of Minnie


----------



## Me76 (Mar 24, 2012)

When?  Have I missed it already?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> aaaargh I am only here cos of Minnie


 
There's this little rectangular box the majority of the population own.  It's called a remote control.  It does amazing stuff like turning the tv to a different channel.  Nobody made you turn over.  You just want to chat to Geri


----------



## Geri (Mar 24, 2012)

No, it's on for another 40 minutes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

Me76 said:


> When? Have I missed it already?


 
You are currently watching adverts


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

So far I think "WTFF?"


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

Minnie has somehow taken over control of my sky box. 500 channels and she makes me watch this shit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

NCIS is on another channel.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

Minnie, Geri is very nice but don't blame her. Give me back the remote control FFS!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

What is it with kids and hair like that??


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

first ginger choir evah!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

<PMs OU>


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

reminds me of Playpeople. I reckon they keep their hair in hat boxes, just pop it on before going on stage


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

WTF?  Have they got some orange lights shining on their heads or something?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

aiming for the sympathy vote, blatantly

((gingers))


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

They've got Carmen Electra

Granny:  Who?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

WTF?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

OMFG


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

The Voice is 100x better. This show is a joke!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

Give it a chance.  Something good will come along


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

TBH They're humiliating talentless weirdo fools. At least bods could sing on that other show. Now they're taking the piss out of germans


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

MINNIE THE MINX WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO MY MIND


----------



## Me76 (Mar 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You are currently watching adverts


I'm in the pub but had no idea it started tonight.  Luckily itv repeat it on many occasions so I will catch up soon


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

Fuck this, I'm going shop to buy booze and drink myself to oblivion!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

Me76 - stay in the pub if you know what's good for you!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Now they're taking the piss out of germans


 
That wasn't very nice


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> MINNIE THE MINX WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO MY MIND


 
Bllame Golden Eagle man


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

Me76 said:


> I'm in the pub but had no idea it started tonight. Luckily itv repeat it on many occasions so I will catch up soon


 
oh 

It's alright.  You haven't missed anything


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

That was predictable


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

Back from shop. That fat dude with the chin has been snorting powders, my lodger spotted a polo up his nose, we rewound it loads to look, there's definitely some crust there. BGT IN KETAMINE DOUBLE CHIN SHAME SHOCK!


----------



## Espresso (Mar 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> What is it with kids and hair like that??


 
Kids always have stupid hair. I'm sure it's a law
I was a kid in the eighties, so I know fine and right well that I have no place criticising the hairstyles of teenagers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Back from shop. That fat dude with the chin has been snorting powders, my lodger spotted a polo up his nose, we rewound it loads to look, there's definitely some crust there. BGT IN KETAMINE DOUBLE CHIN SHAME


 
Stop being nasty


----------



## Geri (Mar 24, 2012)

Loved the kid at the end - fantastic!


----------



## Espresso (Mar 24, 2012)

He had a set of pipes on him and no mistake. Blimey.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

rubbish prog. Cowell's smugness combined with Walliams' faux-gay shtick = fail. With added chinnage.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

watch it on itvplayer and check out the plump lad's crusty nostril.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 25, 2012)

It's all over now the fat blokes sung.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 31, 2012)

What a mish mash


----------



## Espresso (Mar 31, 2012)

I suppose they don't put any good acts on when folk are still going to be watching The Voice. And they usually save the best for last.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 31, 2012)

I liked that lot.  Another Diversity


----------



## Espresso (Apr 14, 2012)

It's been rather underwhelming so far, five men in sequins with Walliams, the Hungarian globetrotters and a young girl singer I didn't like.
Boo.


----------



## Geri (Apr 14, 2012)

It's by Kate Bush, you dimwit!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

Geri said:


> It's by Kate Bush, you dimwit!


 
What's by Kate Bush?  I missed something


----------



## Geri (Apr 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's by Kate Bush? I missed something


 
The song, This Woman's Work.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

Geri said:


> The song, This Woman's Work.


 
I must have missed that.  A good thing I suppose as not a Kate Bush fan

Pipe Bandits


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 14, 2012)

Hungary's got talent.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Hungary's got talent.


 
But they're not British, so they can't possibly win

I liked the girl who was just on


----------



## Espresso (Apr 14, 2012)

Did tht pretty little Scottish girly* really* just say her name was Paige Turner? 
Or am I plastered?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Did tht pretty little Scottish girly* really* just say her name was Paige Turner?
> Or am I plastered?


 
Missed her name, but if it was, her parents obviously have a sense of humour


----------



## Geri (Apr 14, 2012)

Didn't catch her surname, but she was fab! Lovely voice.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Missed her name, but if it was, her parents obviously have a sense of humour


 
You're on DS aren't you espresso?


----------



## Espresso (Apr 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You're on DS aren't you espresso?


 
You and me both, Minnie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

Espresso said:


> You and me both, Minnie.


 
I'm not!  I just googled Paige Turner and stumbled upon you


----------



## Espresso (Apr 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm not! I just googled Paige Turner and stumbled upon you


 
Pffft! A likely story.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 14, 2012)

Simon Cowell talks a lot sense tbf. I've never met anyone who has worked with him who hasn't roundly sung his praises. This is possibly because I've never met anyone who knows him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

4th down  

https://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&out....,cf.osb&fp=759c2bde6e044c68&biw=1366&bih=624


----------



## Espresso (Apr 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 4th down
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q="paige turner" and bgt&oq="paige turner" and bgt&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=hp.3...2811l14402l0l16033l26l24l2l0l0l0l217l3069l1j22j1l28l0.frgbld.&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=759c2bde6e044c68&biw=1366&bih=624


 
Go on, then. I'll let you off.

As for this lot, I still think I've not seen anyone better than Diversity. I do concede that this might have more to do with my deep and somewhat guilty abiding admiration for Mr Ashley Banjo than it has to do with my knowledge of streety dancing.


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 14, 2012)

Espresso said:


> As for this lot, I still think I've not seen anyone better than Diversity. I do concede that this might have more to do with my deep and somewhat guilty abiding admiration for Mr Ashley Banjo than it has to do with my knowledge of streety dancing.


 
This ^. Except my admiration for Mr Banjo is more because he is cuter than a basket of labrador puppies.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Go on, then. I'll let you off.
> 
> As for this lot, I still think I've not seen anyone better than Diversity. I do concede that this might have more to do with my deep and somewhat guilty abiding admiration for Mr Ashley Banjo than it has to do with my knowledge of streety dancing.


 
Oh dear, it seems we have more in common than I thought.  I loved Diversity and Ashley's lovely   I've actually just been on the Wikipedia page to see what they're up to


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

felixthecat said:


> This ^. Except my admiration for Mr Banjo is more because he is cuter than a basket of labrador puppies.


 
Oh no, first they came for Will, now it's Ashley


----------



## Espresso (Apr 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh dear, it seems we have more in common than I thought. I loved Diversity and Ashley's lovely  I've actually just been on the Wikipedia page to see what they're up to


 
Would you stab me if I told you I'd met him? Because I have. I was a right giddy kipper. And I'm old enough to be his mother, for God's sake.
I felt like such a ninny.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 14, 2012)

felixthecat said:


> This ^. Except my admiration for Mr Banjo is more because he is cuter than a basket of labrador puppies.


 
I've said it before and I'll say it again

Pffft! A likely story.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Would you stab me if I told you I'd met him? Because I have. I was a right giddy kipper. And I'm old enough to be his mother, for God's ake.
> I felt like such a ninny.


 


Ashley's liking the last few posts


----------



## Me76 (Apr 17, 2012)

Caughtg up on this last night.  The hash tags that keep coming up in the corner are annoying me!  Why can't we decide our own hashtags thank you very much!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

Come on, where are you? Making a tea after the Voice?


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2012)

The Voice shits on BGT tbf.


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

BGT makes me smile though.


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh yes. I'm still watching.


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2012)

I like this from twitter


> Amanda Holden and Alesha Dixon have turned into the The Lovely Wobbly Randy Old Ladies from Harry Enfield. "Ooh! Young man!"


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

Those French blokes were fit


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

Geri said:


> Those French blokes were fit



They were like me only substantially less fit and charming.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 28, 2012)

What sights shall we see tonight, I wonder?
Bring it on!!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 28, 2012)

Phwooar. She was interested in his organ.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2012)

wtf?


----------



## Espresso (Apr 28, 2012)

I concur


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2012)

oh, poor little lad


----------



## Espresso (Apr 28, 2012)

I think they have attained new heights of cynical and manipulative editing to put an ad break in there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

for twentythreedom


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

(((Minnie)))


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> (((Minnie)))


 
I have to do everything round here


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

I did a search but fuck all came up. Oh well, I've asked mods to bin it. Didn't seem right that a BGT thread didn't exist already...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> I did a search but fuck all came up. Oh well, I've asked mods to bin it. Didn't seem right that a BGT thread didn't exist already...


 
You obviously didn't search very well 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/search/6672794/?q=BGT&o=date


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

This one's funny


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2012)

I love the mental weirdness of people on BGT.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Geri said:


> I love the mental weirdness of people on BGT.


 
Same as.

Did Amanda really just say "how do you spell dalek"?


----------



## magneze (May 5, 2012)

Dalek guy was good. Should win it.


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

I can do that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

madzone said:


> I can do that.


 
Put a pan on your head or do a dalek voice?


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Put a pan on your head or do a dalek voice?


No, the contortionist.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

madzone said:


> No, the contortionist.


 
oh 

Got any pictures?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 5, 2012)

Ugh. I just turned this in out of curiosity to see them tell a bunch of swimmers they were sexy and the swimmers were fucking delighted at it. Despite being professional athletes and seemingly functional human beings Simon Cowell's opinion of their tits made them giggle.
I fucking despair.
I'm also really bloody sick of hearing everything and everyone on television being described as sexy. I really am.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Well it was obvious the card wasn't going to be where you expected.  Good trick


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

That card trick was rubbish. Sleight of hand!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> That card trick was rubbish. Sleight of hand!


 
Isn't that what most card tricks are?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Abby = Kevin the teenager!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

She doesn't look too enthusiastic does she


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Isn't that what most card tricks are?


 
No! Ever seen Dynamo?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> No! Ever seen Dynamo?


 
no


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Check him out on youtube, Millie, he's fucking brilliant


----------



## Ponyutd (May 5, 2012)

Dynamo...a poor David Blain, without the charisma.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Minnie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

FFS, the mother


twentythreedom said:


> Check him out on youtube, Millie, he's fucking brilliant


 
Who's Millie?


----------



## Ponyutd (May 5, 2012)

Millie?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Blaine's got charisma??? lol!! Dynamo is good, shits on Blaine by miles!


----------



## Ponyutd (May 5, 2012)




----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Ponyutd said:


> Millie?


 
Yeah, fatfinger iphone madness inniit


----------



## Ponyutd (May 5, 2012)

Well each to his own of course. How did you think Dynamo walked across the Thames. Anyone would have thought he was standing on something


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Is this him?  He needs to start playing cards outside and get some sun


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Millinnimee, check out Dynamo and say if you think he's better than the loser fake-ass twat idiot Blaine


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

He is a bit pale, cos he practices awesome magic in a basement all day


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Millinnimee, check out Dynamo and say if you think he's better than the loser fake-ass twat idiot Blaine


 
Later.  I did google image him to see if he's better looking than David Blaine though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> He is a bit pale, cos he practices awesome magic in a basement all day


 
Hasn't he made enough money to buy a house yet then?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

He is fucking good, despite what that pony fuckwad ponysomething says


----------



## Ponyutd (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> *Millinnimee*, check out Dynamo and say if you think he's better than the loser fake-ass twat idiot Blaine


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hasn't he made enough money to buy a house yet then?


 
He lives in private jets, innit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> He is fucking good, despite what that pony fuckwad ponysomething says


 
You're having trouble with names today aren't you twenty?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> He lives in private jets, innit


 
In the cargo hold?


----------



## quimcunx (May 5, 2012)

I live in West London, near Sainsburys.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I live in West London, near Sainsburys.


 
I'm positive he's been on before.  The minute he said "near Sainsbury's", it rang a bell


----------



## Ponyutd (May 5, 2012)

He's telling jokes about me now?


----------



## quimcunx (May 5, 2012)

Latvian humour not really translating so well.


----------



## Ponyutd (May 5, 2012)

I get it. Not sure about Millie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Ponyutd said:


> I get it. Not sure about Millie.


 
He made me giggle


----------



## quimcunx (May 5, 2012)

tense


----------



## quimcunx (May 5, 2012)

And a yes!


----------



## Ponyutd (May 5, 2012)

How much the fuck money do Ant and Dec get for standing in the wings laughing?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Love the way the small one with the square head, antordec, went for a high (well, medium) 5 and got blanked


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Dammit I need to do a pee and a run to the shop for beers


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Dammit I need to do a pee and a run to the shop for beers


 
what's stopping you?


----------



## Ponyutd (May 5, 2012)

It's a no from me.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

fuck you lot!! I'm off to bog and shop! Oh and by the way, Simon Cowell is a cunt!


----------



## 1927 (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Blaine's got charisma??? lol!! Dynamo is good, shits on Blaine by miles!


 
Dynamo makes Blaine look like Paul Daniels.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm positive he's been on before. The minute he said "near Sainsbury's", it rang a bell


 
I love it when I'm right!  

Here he is 2011


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

argh, 2 hours of BGT, clashing with Homeland and Silent Witness.  Will have to record both of them and skip Yul Brynner in Return of the Seven.  Not a great film anyway, but Yul Brynner


----------



## Geri (May 6, 2012)

I just missed the first ten minutes as I didn't realise it was on


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> argh, 2 hours of BGT, clashing with Homeland and Silent Witness.  Will have to record both of them and skip Yul Brynner in Return of the Seven.  Not a great film anyway, but Yul Brynner



It's Xmas and birfday all at once.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

This is Britain's scraping the flippin barrel.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

ah, look what I found on Korea's Got Talent


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

Brian Sewell writes. ' And yet with his plaintive cry of 'where are my keys, where is my phone?' Zipparah's bon mots encapsulate the very essence of the kafkaesque trap modern life has become. Trapped between our most treasure objects and an atavistic yearning ...etc...


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah, look what I found on Korea's Got Talent




Can't view this on my phone. What's it called Mins?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

30 years ago this lot would merely have seemed hopelessly old fashioned.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Can't view this on my phone. What's it called Mins?


 
It's a lad singing, but he's got a sobbier story that most sob stories. He was put into an orphanage when young and ran away when he was 5 and had been living on the streets since

CNN Story



> Choi Sung-Bong is polite and serious. The 21-year old star of reality TV show "Korea's Got Talent" hardly ever smiles. Little wonder when you realize how life has treated him so far.
> 
> Left by his parents in an orphanage aged three, he ran away at the age of five as he was being bullied. Choi tells CNN, "If a little kid is being abused, the only thing he can think about is probably to get away from that situation. My life changed then."
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's a lad singing, but he's got a sobbier story that most sob stories. He was put into an orphanage when young and ran away when he was 5 and had been living on the streets since
> 
> CNN Story



Blimey, k'nell. Poor guy.

Still I had a short phase when I had to share a bedroom so we've all been there.


----------



## zoooo (May 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah, look what I found on Korea's Got Talent


I didn't cry, shut up.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

That version of 'Eartquake' was awesome.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Blimey, k'nell. Poor guy.
> 
> Still I had a short phase when I had to share a bedroom so we've all been there.


 
Yes, but did your bedroom mate grab you and take you to a nearby mountain and dig a hole for you? 



> Choi says local criminal gangs did not want him selling gum in the area and once grabbed him and took him to a nearby mountain. "They dug a hole, threw me in it and buried me."


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I didn't cry, shut up.


 
I didn't say a word


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but did your bedroom mate grab you and take you to a nearby mountain and dig a hole for you?



I'm just going to say life can cut up pretty rough in Watford and leave it at that.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 6, 2012)

Utd were crap


----------



## twentythreedom (May 6, 2012)

come back vanessa mae all is forgiven


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> I'm just going to say life can cut up pretty rough in Watford and leave it at that.


 
You need to get on to BGT and tell us all about it


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

Amanda's got some hefty false nails on. Sort of 'Britain's got talons'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

That dog's good


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Awesome.


 
I'd been doing other stuff as I was getting bored.

Best act of the night


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

I know 3 hours of talent shows is eventually mind-numbing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

I liked the Welsh choir though, but I'm busy going through YouTube looking at talent shows from around the world


----------



## twentythreedom (May 7, 2012)

Bloody hell it's on again!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Bloody hell it's on again!!


 


2nd live semi-final round


----------



## Mr Moose (May 7, 2012)

So far so awful. The French guys were probably best yet.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 7, 2012)

the standard has been balls so far


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

It's fucking dismal 

It's lucky I decided to record it tonight so I can just fast forward


----------



## madzone (May 7, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Bloody hell it's on again!!


I've enjoyed watching your descent into being hooked on these shows


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

This series may be enough to turn anyone off though


----------



## madzone (May 7, 2012)

I can't handle it two nights in a row.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

Just watch it on fast forward, then you won't have wasted an hour


----------



## twentythreedom (May 7, 2012)

no way am i voting for any of that crock of shite!


----------



## zoooo (May 7, 2012)

God the Wanted are shite. Poor kids these days, cursed with really shit boy bands.
The boy bands in my day were much better. And were, like... men. Not foetuses. Yuck.


----------



## Espresso (May 8, 2012)

The big golden eagle on tonight's was baffling. And contortionists always make me feel slightly sick. 
Not sold on any of tonight's acts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 8, 2012)

Watching Corrie


----------



## Mr Moose (May 9, 2012)

Oh gawd, Chica Latina was terrible.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Oh gawd, Chica Latina was terrible.


 
I bet you were eyeing up her wiggling bum weren't you Mr M


----------



## Mr Moose (May 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I bet you were eyeing up her wiggling bum weren't you Mr M



Busted.


----------



## paulhackett (May 9, 2012)

The weird sex couple off the voice should be doing the backing music for this act


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2012)

Put your tongues back in lads


----------



## paulhackett (May 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Put your tongues back in lads


 
It's been in and out all night.. chica latina, pervy latvian comedian, st trinians, gay waltzer, burlesque.. something for all the sexual family


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> It's been in and out all night.. chica latina, pervy latvian comedian, st trinians, gay waltzer, burlesque.. something for all the sexual family


----------



## Mr Moose (May 9, 2012)

All a bit desperate today tbf.


----------



## magneze (May 9, 2012)

It's on in the background. Fucking awful tbh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> All a bit desperate today tbf.


 
I've not watched a single act all the way through.  Fast forward all the way


----------



## Santino (May 9, 2012)

This lot could be the next B*Witched.


----------



## magneze (May 9, 2012)

Even the presenters and judges look desperate. Next series to be picked up by Channel 5 and fronted by Dick & Dom?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2012)

I hate Wednesday nights on TV 

Only thing worth watching on the 5 channels is Corrie


----------



## magneze (May 9, 2012)

It used to be great - best night on TV. Shite now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2012)

Lucky I've got a choice of recorded stuff to watch


----------



## Espresso (May 9, 2012)

The magicians were the best tonight, I thought. Quite liked them.


----------



## barney_pig (May 10, 2012)

what the fucking fuck!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> what the fucking fuck!


 
Especially for any poor bastard watching who doesn't know about Dr Who


----------



## barney_pig (May 10, 2012)

why are they drowning those children?


----------



## Espresso (May 11, 2012)

The trampolining basketball players were robbed last night. I also liked the lad in the hoop far more than the whiny kid on the guitar who won.
Mind you, I never like any act on any of these sorts of shows enought o actually get off my arse and vote, so complaining about the outcome is rather hypocritical.

Saucepan man badly needed a smack. This is a chap who decides if people can have mortgages. There's a sobering thought.


----------



## Me76 (May 11, 2012)

I agree about the basketball guys being robbed. They were well cool.  

Do we not find out about the wild card until tomorrow night then?


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2012)

The only act I saw was the whiny kid on the guitar, which I liked. I thought the handsome boy in the hoop would get through. He was topless after all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

Espresso said:


> The trampolining basketball players were robbed last night.


 
Yeah, but they're foreigners, so they can't win


----------



## Espresso (May 12, 2012)

Quelle surprise. Not.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 12, 2012)

Pesky kids


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Pesky kids


 
which kids?  I'm not watching

If it's little girls in pigtails being all giggly, shoot the lot of 'em


----------



## Espresso (May 12, 2012)

Aww, the ballroom dancer girl nearly came a cropper then. Shame, I wanted them to do well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Aww, the ballroom dancer girl nearly came a cropper then. Shame, I wanted them to do well.


 

argh, it's the horrible little girls with pigtails on


----------



## Geri (May 12, 2012)

This is a beautiful song.


----------



## paulhackett (May 12, 2012)

navel-gazing teenage wank


----------



## felixthecat (May 12, 2012)

Most oddly, I like the young Irish lad. Not normally my cuppa, but I like his voice.

The choir will win.


----------



## Espresso (May 12, 2012)

I reckon Ashley and Pudsey will win. Though I think we're supposed to think Jonathan and Charlotte will win.


----------



## Geri (May 12, 2012)

I can't believe how young they are!


----------



## Espresso (May 12, 2012)

Diversity's pianist was on BGT a few years ago wasn't he?


----------



## smmudge (May 12, 2012)

watching on plus 1
I think Simon's had some work done. I notice he isn't really moving his face.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (May 13, 2012)

Dog act won   Why?!   Wtf!??!



Espresso said:


> Diversity's pianist was on BGT a few years ago wasn't he?


  Yep.


----------



## Geri (May 13, 2012)

Pudsey & Ashleigh were great, perfect for the Royal Variety Show. Jonathan & Charlotte will do well out of it, their earnings potential is probably a lot higher than a dancing dog, which is perhaps a bit limited (although I did read that they have been offered a million in advertising deals!)


----------

